# UNC TV



## Larry D. (Jun 13, 2007)

Raine said:
			
		

> Next week we will be featured on North Carolina Weekend.
> 
> http://www.unctv.org/ncweekend/
> 
> ...



My employer is bringing us to Charlotte for 2 days in July for training... if I get half a chance, I'll check it out in person.  They took us to Southend Brewery & Smokehouse (or something like that) last time.  Maybe I can convince them to have dinner where I want to eat, this time.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

Thats great Raine.  How is the buisness going?  Long time no post.  Come on girl, fill us in.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 18, 2007)

Raine said:
			
		

> Next week we will be featured on North Carolina Weekend.
> 
> http://www.unctv.org/ncweekend/
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the times.  I saw the discussion on Captain's site.  I'm interested to see your establishment.  My nephew lives in Rain Tree.  Maybe we can check you guys out the next time we're down that way.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2007)

Charlotte is surprisingly not known for it's q, one reason
why Raine's place is getting so much attention.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Raine,

Congratulations on the publicity.  It will be great for business.

I went to an HTH at Bob in Ga's this weekend.  Your name popped up in conversation.  Big Jim and Bruce Cook send their best.  We are all thinking about stopping by on the way to Oinkster Festival in August.   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe you should start thinking of opening a smokehouse!


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jun 21, 2007)

I grew up not to far from this place. Some good 'ole bbq there! :P 

Tim


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 21, 2007)

I saw the story tonight... do you always dress that nice at work?
Seriously, the food looked great!  I hope you're ready for the flood of new customers.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2007)

Great coverage Raine!  Everything looked great...the grits pie
was not how I pictured it but it looked fabulous....between the 
Observer story and that coverage, you've got fabulous 
coverage!  And still no word on Lilly's joint down the road!


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow!

I recorded it and watched the segment just a few minutes ago.

You're walking in High Cotton Now!!!


----------

